# Vectra M1 Return Pump



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi - does anyone know how I can get my hands on Vectra here in Canada ?


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

saltmeup said:


> Hi - does anyone know how I can get my hands on Vectra here in Canada ?


Not legally.

Anyone who has them purchased from the US.


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

That's how I understand it .....must be sourced from the states. Will they ship to Canada? 
Why aren't they available here for sale ?


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

saltmeup said:


> That's how I understand it .....must be sourced from the states. Will they ship to Canada?
> Why aren't they available here for sale ?


Maybe. It depends on the US retailer I guess.

They are not CSA certified yet. That is why they cannot be legally sold in Canada.


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

CanadaCorals.com said:


> Maybe. It depends on the US retailer I guess.
> 
> They are not CSA certified yet. That is why they cannot be legally sold in Canada.


I see .....interesting. Any word on if csa will certify ?


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

saltmeup said:


> I see .....interesting. Any word on if csa will certify ?


A while back, we were told February.

Still not word yet.


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

CanadaCorals.com said:


> A while back, we were told February.
> 
> Still not word yet.


Too bad. These seems to get raving reviews. 
Any similar alternate available in CAD


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

saltmeup said:


> Too bad. These seems to get raving reviews.
> Any similar alternate available in CAD


Nothing on the market compares.

It's a very intelligent return pump. Especially when integrated with the ReefLink.


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

CanadaCorals.com said:


> Nothing on the market compares.
> 
> It's a very intelligent return pump. Especially when integrated with the ReefLink.


Of I'm left with no option but to source something remotely similar.. Any recommendations?


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

saltmeup said:


> Of I'm left with no option but to source something remotely similar.. Any recommendations?


The only thing you can really do is wait for it to be released in Canada or purchase from the US.


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

CanadaCorals.com said:


> The only thing you can really do is wait for it to be released in Canada or purchase from the US.


Okay thanks. If I didn't want to Wat or pay giving the exchange what are you guys recommending. I'm feeding a manifold and have about 4 feet head to cover to return to the main display


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

saltmeup said:


> Okay thanks. If I didn't want to Wat or pay giving the exchange what are you guys recommending. I'm feeding a manifold and have about 4 feet head to cover to return to the main display


You could use an Ehiem 1262. They are VERY reliable pumps. They just don't have any technology built-in.

If you have an Apex, you could always go with the Apex compatible RLSS pumps.


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

CanadaCorals.com said:


> You could use an Ehiem 1262. They are VERY reliable pumps. They just don't have any technology built-in.
> 
> If you have an Apex, you could always go with the Apex compatible RLSS pumps.


Do you carry both and if so, what prices am I looking at. I do have an appex controller


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

saltmeup said:


> Do you carry both and if so, what prices am I looking at. I do have an appex controller


http://www.canadacorals.com/products/eheim-1262-universal-pump

We don't stock but RLSS brand. You can get them from Daniel @ Aquatic Kingdom on Dundas.


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

CanadaCorals.com said:


> http://www.canadacorals.com/products/eheim-1262-universal-pump
> 
> We don't stock but RLSS brand. You can get them from Daniel @ Aquatic Kingdom on Dundas.


Thanks for your help. Much appreciated


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Anyone hear anything about the Vectra pumps yet?


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

ruckuss said:


> Anyone hear anything about the Vectra pumps yet?


I'm still patiently waiting. Tried a buy on BRS and input my address, it wasn't rejected but I didn't go through with the purchase.

I have a Jebao 8000 DC but will swap that to the manifold to run a vectra as my return


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Can get it off eBay.. But no warranty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

FYI J&L Aquatics carry them 
http://www.jlaquatics.com/dry-goods/aquarium-supplies/water-pumps-parts.html


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

For preorder though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Ah, missed that. I don't plan to get one, just noticed it was there.... ooooops


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

fesso clown said:


> Ah, missed that. I don't plan to get one, just noticed it was there.... ooooops


Thanks for pointing it out guys....May just go with the jebao 12000


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

the Vectra will be available second by second week of April


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

ruckuss said:


> the Vectra will be available second by second week of April


Might be a future purchase.... Couldn't wait so went with the 12k. Relegated the 8k to the sump manifold


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

ruckuss said:


> the Vectra will be available second by second week of April


Cool! Let me know when you sell it &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

FYI

http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/Ecotech-Marine-Vectra-M1-DC-Water-Pump.html


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

fury165 said:


> Cool! Let me know when you sell it &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


LOL - you will be the first to know


----------

